

Grids for web layouts with no gutters: simpler, more practical and more flexible - ilyabirman
http://ilyabirman.net/meanwhile/all/grids-with-no-gutters/

======
septerr
I am not a CSS expert, but I would think there must be a reason frameworks
like Bootstrap went with the gutter approach? I don't know what it is, but I
suspect there is a reason because otherwise this is so much simpler to deal
with.

~~~
dikei
I think it's for consistency. If any container defines its own padding inside
a column, the grid will quickly turn into a mess.

------
edoceo
Yep! This is the main reason I use a hand-rolled grid and not one of the many
common/popular ones.

